# Ant: unzip; alle Dateien mit *.zip im Verzeichnis entpacken



## DiscoDon (25. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade alle Zipdateien eines Verzeichnisses ohne konkrete Angabe des Dateinamens zu entpacken. Bisher sehe mit unzip nur die Möglichkeit innerhalb der Zipdatei bistimmte Files mit einem fileset und Wildcards vom Extrahieren auszuschließen.

Mein Versuch
<unzip src="${path.to.directory}/*.zip" dest="${path.to.installdirectory}"/>

Das klappt nicht. Denn die Datei *.zip wird nicht gefunden (FileNotFoundException)

Weiß jemand, ob und wie es möglich ist eine *.zip datei zu entpacken ohne über den Dateinamen Bescheid zu wissen?

Für Tipps bin ich sehr dankbar

MfG
DiscoDon


----------



## gex (26. Okt 2008)

Denke du suchst sowas?
http://forums.devshed.com/java-help...thout-providing-specific-filename-566330.html

gruss


----------

